# horse corrals vs picketting for an escape artist



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how you intend to picket. =/ The US Cavalry used "picket pins", which were iron pins, about 12" long with a swiveling "eye" that you attached the rope to. You pound them into the ground and the horse has about 12'-15' foot of rope. The only way to take it out is to pull upwards, which the horse (usually) cannot do bc he can only pull the rope sideways. We trained all of our older herd to picket pins, and at one National CW Reenactment the space was so small that 3 of our geldings were picketed with the ropes tied to 6' long ropes. If your horse isn't thoroughly trained to it he'll get bad rope burns on his pasterns, or trip himself, and you won't feel like competing the next day. Then again, if you long-line train him so he's desensitized to any ropes around his legs, you could accomplish it.
OTHERWISE, I'd keep him in the trailer. Cherie emphasizes, too, how important it is to tie your horse up for very long periods and expect him to stay tied. Practice this, too. Let us know how you do next year. =D


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks corporal. i am just worried of him getting loose and someone getting mad at me ... since loose horses are never a good idea.lol


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

kait18 said:


> ok so i am finally getting into the swing of things with my twh cross for competitive trail. we are getting conditioned and can handle 15 miles easily. i want to start preparing for overnighters. we wont actually enter in one until next spring.


Make sure you check with whatever organization runs your rides as to what type of confinement is acceptable. Around here, CTRs do not allow portable corrals or picketing--your horse has to be tied to the trailer.


Won't do you any good to train for a method you can't use anyway!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I think any horse that will be kept overnight for camping, ( CTR, Endurance, or just packing) should be trained to highline or be tieds to a stationary object ( Whether it be a trailer, tree or highline)

I personally don't like my horses tied to the trailer, because I usually sleep in the trailer and they horses movements tend to keep me awake. But I have spent many a night with my horses tied to the trailer.

If I have my choice, I set up a high line and keep my horses on that. If you need to tie to the trailer, I would look into adding a set of HiTies to the trailer. They are fiberglass rods that extend out 4' from the trailer and help dampen any tugging your horse may do at night. The 4' of extra space really adds to the total space your horse can move around int. Makes a big difference in tying to the trailer. If you are going to spend nights trying to sleep in the trailer with horses tied to the outside. I strongly recommend them.

Of course if there are trees where you camp and you are proficient at setting up a highline, It's much cheaper.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Make sure you check with whatever organization runs your rides as to what type of confinement is acceptable. Around here, CTRs do not allow portable corrals or picketing--your horse has to be tied to the trailer.
> 
> 
> Won't do you any good to train for a method you can't use anyway!


the ones i looked into allow both or either as a choice. i just want him to be trained not to escape even if we are just doing a camping trip.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> I think any horse that will be kept overnight for camping, ( CTR, Endurance, or just packing) should be trained to highline or be tieds to a stationary object ( Whether it be a trailer, tree or highline)
> 
> I personally don't like my horses tied to the trailer, because I usually sleep in the trailer and they horses movements tend to keep me awake. But I have spent many a night with my horses tied to the trailer.
> 
> ...


i will try working with a highline to get him used to that. i will first have to practice tying them  
thanks for the idea


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When we used to camp and there were no trees, we used to buddy up with another trailer and high line between the two of us. Just another option. 

In any case I would spend the time and train for several different methods. It never hurts to have a horse hobble trained.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I only leave horses hobbled when I can watch them. My horses can all run pretty fast still with hobbles. and I have seen other horses leave their camp area and head for the trailer, passing by my camp in the dark and an hour later the owners trailing behind looking for their horses.

Hobbles are great to let the horses graze around camp or a lunch spot. I watch them and when their heads "come up" and they are more interested in looking around than eating, It's time to collect them and put them on the highline. If there is good feed, my horses will keep their heads down for about an hour. But I would never go to bed at night and leave them just hobbled and hope they were still nearby in the morning.

These two horses were hobbled for lunch are grazing while we eat our lunch









The horses on highline near Yellowstone









These are the HiTies that we use when there are no trees around. They work great to give the horse a little more room and to _DAMPEN_ any movements from the horses while tied to the trailer.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks i think i will train him for all of it. it won't hurt will only help  thanks for the pictures very helpful


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

My two cents (although Painted already covered the most important parts)

Keeping in the trailer overnight seems a bit much and would be rough on the horse. 

Picketing is great IF he's used to it. But the risk in getting tangled in the line and having a nasty rope burn or worse is always there. I know people that swear by picketing but I've also seen the same folks go home early because of a rope burn despite their precations.

If you tie to a trailer I hope you don't plan on sleeping inside the trailer or truck unless you like being rocked to sleep as the horse moves throughout the night. Trailer tying also doesn't give the horse much room to move and they can get stiff just like we can if we can't move around a little. The Hi Ties Painted mentioned are very nice and work quite well. The only drawback I've seen to the Hi tie type products is that sometimes the horses will rub their butts on the trailer. If it's not my trailer it's fun to watch.

Hobbles are not for overnight containment unless you like to walk. They can also sore your horse. I use them but only for grazing where I can observe. When their stomachs are full and their heads come up, they start wandering and they can cover a lot of ground in a short time. 

Portable corrals or hot line enclosures. Again great for supervised grazing or rolling but not overnight in many cases.

Highlines (if you've got trees) are in my opinion the way to go. The horse(s) can move around, lay down, etc. without getting away. You can also tie these between two trailers, a trailer and a tree, well you get the idea. 

Here's a pic of a highline setup and a link to help guide you on your way


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i like your picture very helpful. and i was thinking hobbles with the corral not by itself bc he likes to jump things :/ 

i will be practicing tying this this weekend and work the training in as soon as i get it down.


----------

